# paracyprichromis nigripinnis



## miha_z (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to tang's. Right now i am considering of populating my new 180 litres - 50 gallons juwel rio 180 tank.
Really find interesting Paracyprichromis nigripinnis as a single species i would keep in the tank.

Any oppinion on that? Any experience with the species?

Kind regards,
Miha


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I love them. They might be my favorite fish (along with all the others :lol: )

I bought one a long time ago (when I didn't know any better) and threw him in with mbuna. He survived. I then found this forum and learned the many errors of my ways.

Now he has four other Nigripinnis with him in a 37g, with six Multies and six Transcriptus. He's a beautiful fish. His colors are much more dramatic with subdued lighting, but now that he's happy, he's colorful even under the bright fluorescent light.

One thing I absolutely love about this species is their tendency to swim vertically and even upside down. It's not unusual for him to come darting out from under his ledge and chase away other fish upside down. Very unusual and fun to watch.

They seem able to hold their own, though I haven't mixed them with anything their own size. He rules the Transcriptus (to the point I'm going to have to remove all of them) although they are not as big as he is. They seem to get along very well with the Multies. It's a good mix.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I got some decent pictures of the upside down behavior last night. He spends most of his time like this.

Unfortunately the tank still has the glossy paper background - please excuse the glare.

Full tank shot - you can see him under the lower ledge.










A little closer in, with his little buddies.










Up close.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG ... darnit Dawg ... I cannot have another tank!!!

But the fish ... it's ... it's upside down. And so cute.

Resolve ... fading ... Will ... slowly ... draining ... away ...


----------



## miha_z (Aug 14, 2012)

Simpy amazing. Got to have them  .
What about a tank size? Will my 40g do for a group of 6-8?

Regards,
Miha


----------



## miha_z (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry. It is a 50 us gallon tank. It is a 40 inch long tank.
Regards,
Miha


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I have five of them in a 37, which is 36 inches long. One is near an adult, four are juvies. I can almost picture 3-5 adults in there assuming they max out at 4" like the profile says.

They have not spawned yet, and I'm not familiar with their spawning behavior, so I don't know how that's going to go. I expect I'm going to have to remove extra males. So yeah, I'd try six in a 40" tank and see how it goes. Be prepared to remove extra males if needed.

Unlike Cyps, Paracyps like rockwork. Specifically caves with ledges.

If you try them be sure to let us know how it goes. Pictures might be required!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> Pictures might be required!


Pictures are ALWAYS required!


----------



## miha_z (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will modify my rocks in a way that they form ledges. I also read that they like subdued lights....
Will have to find a solution for extra males though....
Pictures for sure when we get to tahat point.
Kind regards from Slovenia,
Miha


----------

